# Multicolor vinyl cutting placement!!



## sweetsridhar (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey, 

I am a newbie...Can anyone help me on How to cut 2 or 3 color prints on roland cutter and place them on the t-shirt in such a way that they are matching.

Also how to weed the design from the vinyl sheet? incase of 2 or 3 colors...


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

sweetsridhar said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am a newbie...Can anyone help me on How to cut 2 or 3 color prints on roland cutter and place them on the t-shirt in such a way that they are matching.
> 
> Also how to weed the design from the vinyl sheet? incase of 2 or 3 colors...


I DO A LOT OF 2 COLOR GREEK LETTERING. THE SAME APPLICATION APPLIES TO 3 OR 4 COLORS. IN CUT STUDIO I CREATE/SIZE/LAY-OUT THE FIRST LAYER (COLOR) THEN TO "OBJECT", "CREATE POLYLINE", THEN "OBJECT" AGAIN, THEN "OFFSET". NOW IN THE OFFSET TASK BOX CHOOSE THE OUTSIDE DIMENSION THAT YOU WANT FOR YOUR SECOND LAYER (COLOR). NOW YOU HAVE 2 SEPERATE LAYERS. SELECT ONE AND MOVE IT ASIDE. SELECT THE OTHER LAYER AND WITH JUST THAT LAYER SELECTED GO TO YOUR CUTTER AND RATHER THAN CUTTING "ALL" SELECT "SELECTION". NOW YOUR CUTTER WILL ONLY CUT THE SELECTED LAYER. NOW, SWITCH MATERIAL COLOR ON YOUR CUTTER. GO BACK TO YOUR TEXT AND SELECT AND SET-UP (MOVE TO CORNER) YOUR SECOND LAYER (COLOR). AGAIN CHOOSE "SELECTION" RATHER THAN "ALL" ON YOUR CUTTER AND CUT. NOW, I APPLY THE BOTTOM LAYER AND ONCE GARMENT/DECORATION HAS COOLED I APPLY THE SECOND COLOR IN POSITION (SIMPLY "EYE-BALLIING" IT) AND PRESS. SHAZZAM! 2 COLORS.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

basically you have to place each color at a time visually checking the placement.


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

yes, one layer at a time. but, again, i just do simple 2 color greek lettering.


----------



## sweetsridhar (Jul 15, 2007)

JIM said:


> yes, one layer at a time. but, again, i just do simple 2 color greek lettering.


hey ..thanks for that simple but quite useful suggestion..i will try it that way..n tell you hw the result was...


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

A simple two color overlay.


----------



## sweetsridhar (Jul 15, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> A simple two color overlay.


Have they been exported with regn.marks to roland cutting s/w?...to match both easily while placing on the tee...


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The thing about registration marks, they do not work on shirts!! If you put a registration mark on a shirt it will press onto the shirt. Unlike regular sign vinyl they don't peel off, they are permanent. Second, once you press the first layer onto the shirt you will have shrinkage and stretching making the marks pretty much useless. You can usually stretch the shirt to make the colors match but the registration marks would be of no use to you since the shrinkage is not consistant through the whole design. The good news is that the backing is usually tacky so you can see the how the design looks before you press it and if it doesn't match you can change it before you press it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

sweetsridhar said:


> Have they been exported with regn.marks to roland cutting s/w?...to match both easily while placing on the tee...


It is thermoflex plus and no reg. marks. Overlays are quite simple, no need for reg. marks. I use Flexi as my software.


----------



## sweetsridhar (Jul 15, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> It is thermoflex plus and no reg. marks. Overlays are quite simple, no need for reg. marks. I use Flexi as my software.


Hi,,how about small designs with quite a lot of details....is it possible? if yes hows the weeding done for such designs where there are lots of separate objects?

last night i tried a logo of an institution..but couldnt make it because it was having many letters that are small...

is it basically like flex, flock, vinyl can only be done for bigger lettering, numbers etc..and not for smaller detailed illustations....

pls help me!!!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

sweetsridhar said:


> Hi,,how about small designs with quite a lot of details....is it possible? if yes hows the weeding done for such designs where there are lots of separate objects?
> 
> last night i tried a logo of an institution..but couldnt make it because it was having many letters that are small...
> 
> ...


Here is a pic I posted in another thread, it shows how tiny in marks on the square is. This is a single layer but I think you will get the picture. 

When doing small cuts turn the speed on the machine way down.

T-shirt vinyl is so much easier to cut and weed then sign vinyl is, at least to me it is.

Hope this helps.


----------



## critterracing (Aug 7, 2007)

hi everyone. 

can you put one color on top of the other and press at once or press each color separately?

thanks
aldo


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

critterracing said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> can you put one color on top of the other and press at once or press each color separately?
> 
> ...


With Thermoflex and the sticky backing you need to press each color sep. unless they dont overlap. First press is 5 seconds and peel away. second press around 20-25 seconds and peel away.


----------



## Chainy (Jun 15, 2007)

I tried this with Avery PolyFlex. It did work, but with the second layer (orange), the white glue from the backing oozed out all way around (only a small amount but it shows).

I'm not sure what causes this, too much pressure, too hot, too long??

FYI, I cut with a Roland GX-24 and the press is a Mighty Electronic Cap Press.

I used for the second layer 20 secs, 340 degrees.

Thanks Greg


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I understand what you are saying about creating a polyline, but I am trying to do a design where the top text is curved, so before I bring it into cut studio, I have to expand appearance in illustrator. this then makes each letter seperate instead of a word. Do you know how I can curve the text in cut studio and then do the offset feature so I can print in two color vinyl?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> I understand what you are saying about creating a polyline, but I am trying to do a design where the top text is curved, so before I bring it into cut studio, I have to expand appearance in illustrator. this then makes each letter seperate instead of a word. Do you know how I can curve the text in cut studio and then do the offset feature so I can print in two color vinyl?


I'm not quite following you but if your letters become sep. objects just box them all with your mouse and group them.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I did that, but it doesn't give me the offset feature in cut studio.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> I did that, but it doesn't give me the offset feature in cut studio.


How are you creating the curved text? Can you do your outline before curving the text?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, I can, but when I pull it into cut studio, everything becomes a seperate letter. I can select all, but then the offset feature goes away.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Yes, I can, but when I pull it into cut studio, everything becomes a seperate letter. I can select all, but then the offset feature goes away.


Is the text saved as curves and grouped before you pull it into cut studio?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not grouped, I will try that.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I did try grouping them and it doesn't work. When I select them in cut studio it doesn't give me the opportunity to offset them.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am just not that experienced with Ill. or cut studio. I use Flexisign and corel for the most part. Would you like me to try and create the graphic for you and save it as an Ai file?

You can post a pic if you like and I will take a look. I know you want to learn how but I also know you have a deadline.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I can't save anything in my illustrator program. It is giving me problems. Basically it says ONONDAGA on the top arched, then LACROSSE underneath it straight. In between the two is a rectangle with rounded corners and the number 44 in the middle of it. Pretty basic. I have attached a similar picture. Thanks for trying to help me. I am very frustrated as this should be easy.

basically the only thing that needs an outline are ONONDAGA and LACROSSE. They will be baby blue writing with a white outline.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't save anything in my illustrator program. It is giving me problems. Basically it says ONONDAGA on the top arched, then LACROSSE underneath it straight. In between the two is a rectangle with rounded corners and the number 44 in the middle of it. Pretty basic. I have attached a similar picture. Thanks for trying to help me. I am very frustrated as this should be easy.
> 
> basically the only thing that needs an outline are ONONDAGA and LACROSSE. They will be baby blue writing with a white outline.


What font are you using?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

College Or I could use anything similar


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Will this work for you?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Absolutely perfect, but will the outline work when I pull it into cut studio? I can pull something into cut studio from my illustrator, I just cannot save anything. I am trying to figure that out now. I could figure out the design, just not how to do the outline so that it shows up in cut studio. I will pull away the inside, print the outside in white and press it and then print the inside in baby blue and press it onto the white.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Also, if you could send me that as an ai also to [email protected], I can save it on my computer so when illustrator is fixed, I will have it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Absolutely perfect, but will the outline work when I pull it into cut studio? I can pull something into cut studio from my illustrator, I just cannot save anything. I am trying to figure that out now. I could figure out the design, just not how to do the outline so that it shows up in cut studio. I will pull away the inside, print the outside in white and press it and then print the inside in baby blue and press it onto the white.


Well I really dont know but we will find out wont we. This is an overlay and not an outline. One layer white you press and then the socond color right on top.

I am going to do the color grouping to make it simple and save everything as curves. It will be two graphics, black is the bottom layer and blue the top layer.

You can resize as needed but put the graphics together before doing so.

I can do AI 8 if that works for you.

PM me your e-mail.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Files sent...let me know if you get them and you can open correctly.

Hope we got ya fixed up.


----------

